# Size Tier List



## Stonaem (Aug 20, 2018)

Rank everything in naruverse on size

Especially techniques

Noteworthy:
Shinsuusenju
PS
CT
WD
Masks
Choji
Yo momma
Explosions
Etc

Much appreciated


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2018)

Bocho Gudodama.

Shinju.

Prime Datara (Ten Tails).

Island turtle.

Shinsusenju.

Manda 2.

Perfect Susano-100% Kyubi-Toneri's Golem-Momoshiki's goelm

Gedo Mazo.

Biju.

Boss summons.

Ponta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 20, 2018)

Kisame's dick

Hashirama's dick

Obito's dick

Neji's dick

probably Jiraiya's dick

Madara's dick

Kakuzu's dick

Kakashi's dick

Minato's dick (could switch with Kakashi, not sure)

Naruto's dick

Yamato's dick

Sasuke's dick

Nagato's dick

Gai's dick



am probably forgetting some


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> Kisame's dick
> 
> Hashirama's dick
> 
> ...


Sakura's dick. I heard Sasuke only lasted two minutes


----------



## Kisame (Aug 21, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> Kisame's dick
> 
> Hashirama's dick
> 
> ...


In this order.


----------

